# Orcad 9.1



## Tiana (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nueva por aquí y es que he empezado este año con electrónica. Me han pedido el orcad 9.1, y me gustaría saber donde podría descargarmelo. Por cierto, si alguna cosa importante o truco que deba saber, estaría encantadísima de poder leeros. Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 8, 2007)

Además si buscaras un poco encontrarías que en este foro hay un tema abierto para descargar el programa OrCAD.

Saludos


----------



## Tiana (Mar 8, 2007)

Siento haber molestado. Como ya dije, soy nueva, aunque tengo que decir que he leido las normas y he tratado de encontrar mi respuesta en el buscador, pero no me dio resultado, volveré a intentarlo. Saludos.


----------



## ariel (Mar 17, 2007)

Como eres nueva solo por si te interesa, aca hay un tutorial basico de OrCAD:

http://es.geocities.com/siderio_orion/Orcad/Contenido.htm


----------



## Tiana (Mar 18, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la información y por el interés, la verdad es que me queda mucho camino, pero es una carrera preciosa. El tutotial está muy bien, me lo he guardado junto a otros que tenía. Saludos.


----------

